# Turbo Pascal



## gregmac (25 Février 2003)

Bonjour

Je cherche un editeur compilateur gratuit pour lre Pascal


Merci


----------



## Luc G (25 Février 2003)

Sous MacOS 7, 8 ou 9, tu as la dernière version de Thinkpascal qui doit toujours être en libre téléchargement sur le site de symantec. Tu as aussi MPW (macintosh programmer workshop) en téléchargement libre sur le site développeurs apple (mais le compilateur pascal est un peu ancien)

Sous OSX, à ma connaissance, pas encore de version "propre". Il faut aller piocher dans les outils unix.

En tous cas, pour tout ce qui concerne Pascal sur mac (et même sur PC), aller voir  ici


----------



## Pedro (27 Février 2003)

Recherche dans les archives récentes de ce forum : il me semble qu'on y parlait du portage de GNU PASCAL sur Mac OS X.


----------



## Einbert (3 Mars 2003)

Voui, c'est  ici






 .

++


----------



## gregmac (4 Mars 2003)

merci pour toutes ces infos, j ai telecharge plusieurs choses sur le site indiqué, mais je ne sais pa comment lancer l application ou le compileur


----------



## Einbert (6 Mars 2003)

Si tu as installé le gnu pascal à partir de l'adresse que j'ai indiquée ci-dessus, ben de mémoire, il me semble qu'à partir du terminal, tu fais appel au compilateur en tapant la commande _gpc fichier_source.p_ où fichier_source.p est bien sûr le fichier que tu désires compiler 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

++


----------



## mbapcl (2 Avril 2005)

Salut je suis à la recherche d'un programmateur "turbo-pascal" pour mac quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???
MErci
Pierre


----------

